# Monster Bows pic: the Phoenix is released.



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Go Camless....

check it out at www.monsterbows.com


----------



## HALORULES (Aug 27, 2005)

Great looking bow!:wink: Can't wait to get alittle more info and better yet shoot it! Good luck to the monster bow company!! Greg


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

How is this different then the Discovery bows that old owners of Oneida was marketing ??? :confused3: 
Can you give us some more details ???


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*Phoenix*

we will be in ann arbor friday about 6pm at 4 season archery with the prototype...(if anyone is in michigan 

the difference between this bow and firebrand is the perfomance and design..

no cable guard: no torking of the cables..

solid pwr limbs : more pwr/no split limb design that just created a problem for FBT.

shoot thru cable system: easy to tune...smoother drawing...faster

ESC carbon limbs : waaaaaaaay stronger then the stuff FB was using

Less parts....

thinner riser: lighter....

nicer grip (real wood-not like the pine FBT used)

this bow is a custom built bow that is a joy to shoot .. the riser is of our own design and is patten pending.

check out the site: www.monsterbows.com

mikie:wink:


----------



## Denfore (Mar 20, 2005)

*Nice looking bow...*

I will be interested to see it in action....However, doesn't Parker make the Pheonix?:wink:


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Mikie..
What kind of left off are you getting with this bow ?
Is there any back wall or stops ?
I've got to say I really like the look of the bow...very clean :thumb:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

The draw stops are at the end of the power limbs. Each is adjustable as easily as it is to turn a screw.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

the back wall is solid with stops...they are custom built with the hinge system. letoff is adjustable up to about 95%...the prototype i hunted with this season i had set at 92% 8 1/2 in brace: 58lbs: 28.5 in draw and was shooting a 370g arrow about 256fps...w/4 string bats on the string and using a pollington pro grip by scott..

cables are dyna 97 and the string i used was also a dyna 97..but we will be offering 8125 for strings and whatever anyone else would want...

thanks everyone for the kind words...


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*here is a pic of the doe i shot with the prototype*

9 degrees out...burrrrrrrr..


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*spec*

38 in tip to tip
ESC carbon outbords
25-31in draw length 
20-70lb draw 
300fps ibo
adjustable letoff up to 95%+
8 1/2 in brace
smooth drawing
quiet
easy to tune
custom shoot thru cables/string set

more info to follow

mikie


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

That is a VERY good looking bow. 

Can you pm me a price?


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

Looks like a nice bow.

I am kind of curious as to what you are trying to pattent concerning the riser  Looks like a typical riser to me.


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Monster Bows Phoenix 
38" tip to tip 
8 1/2" to 8 3/4" Brace 
Draw weights up to 65# 
Draw lengths from 25" to 31" 
Up to 92% letoff 
IBO speeds of 300fps 
ROCK solid wall with adjustable draw stops 
Shoot-through cable design (distance between cables is over 1 3/4") 
Cables are all Dyna97 or 8125 (2 colors standard) 
Riser CNC machined from 6061-T6 
Film dipped and anodized finishes available (pics coming very soon) 
Extremely smooth, even draw 
Very easy to setup, adjust or tune 
Quiet & vibration free 
5# overall weigth when equiped w/ sight, rest, stab, quiver and 3 arrows! 


We hope to get more pics up soon. Exact final pricing is still being determined but will be very reasonable. Our goal with this was to produce a bow that fit the average archer's budget and still gave great performance. 

We will also be offering our bows as a package with Sword Acu-sites, Whisker Biscuit rests, and a 3 arrow Kwikee quiver. We are working out other specifics for arrows, broadheads, and stabilizers so you receive a finished package that's ready to go, with quality components, right off the bat. No need to upgrade later. 

More details coming soon.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*dougk*

the lever lever action of this bow creates a smoothness that is rarely achived by a wheeled bow...it helps create pwr and performance for a true center shot...

and the most important part (in my opinion - it looks cool) 

from a distance you will have no problem by the profile what bow it is...

hold up some of the wheelie bows and you have to get a closer look to be for sure...

Mikie


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Mikie mispoke or mis-typed.... It's not just the riser that's being patented. Obviously, we can't go into details right now. LOL

As for why the "Oneida" style..... I say "Why not?"

It's a very smooth drawing, efficient design. This first bow is more of a compact, hunting style bow. We are going to have a longer tip to tip version that will make finger shooter and target shooter happier. We also have a few very innovative "wheelie" style bow designs as well. As a company, we like to think outside the box. A good bow is a good bow, regardless of the configuration.

And for the record, this is not an Oneida or FBT bow. While it may have outboard limbs and share a few components (for now), we are not affiliated with them at all. We are friends with them and have dealt with them all for a long time but this is totally separate.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Elegance in simplicity. Only two moving parts. NIIiiiiiccce.:rock-on:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

that was a grammer hic up on my part...i didnt mean the riser patten pending..

mikie


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Never been to 4 seasons. Can you provide an address????


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Looks like a fine piece of work

What is the draw length range, and how do you adjust it ?

What is the draw weight range. I see it goes up to #65 how far down does it go? 

What is the range of lett off. I see it goes up to 92% how low does it go ( and how is it adjusted)

FB technologies really didn't have that concept just right. Looks like you guys have really reworked the concept to what it really should be. That has to be the most center shot bow in existance. How is the hinge as compared to what I have seen in the past . Is it beefier ??


----------



## Rathbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

cameron said:


> Never been to 4 seasons. Can you provide an address????


Same here, Mikie - I might be able to stop by, but don't know where 4 seasons is at...???

Not Wilderness...correct?


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

mark, it is wilderness...their new name under new ownership is 4 seasons


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

These guys are going to go far. Simple designs and they are willing to work on the details. I have an MR95 from them they shoot like a dream draw smooth and pack a punch. They have lots more they are still in the process of working up it should be quite a line up in the near future.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

here is the info on 4 seasons

ph: 734-913-6283

297 north maple 
ann arbor mi


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*go camless*

pic


----------



## nshunter (Oct 10, 2004)

Nice bow guys, congrats and good luck.

Just want to say these guys are top notch and I have had the pleasure of getting a MR95 from them which I love, great people making great bows.

Good Luck


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*here is a pic of a discovery conversion...*

awesome shooter now compared to when it was stock...


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

I almost bought a Colorado when they came out, but read too many bad things.

I really like the idea of being camless with letoff. Sounds like the perfect bow to me. :beer:


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Bow*

Can you say Oneida.......


----------



## Tejas Raz (Jan 24, 2003)

Hi there Mikie and Hippie. Congrats on what sure looks like a nice bow!

You've certainly done some improving on the design since the FBT times that I remember! With one of these new bows, I might still be shooting a lever bow! 

Anyway, just wanted to pop in and wish ya'll well with the new endeavor. Oh, got a chance to pull back on a Black Eagle ESC they had on clearance over at our local Cabelas. Smoooooooth. Felt better than either of my old FBT's! 

Scott


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

scott...glad to see you post...those esc's are nice

keep in touch

Mikie


----------



## LarryStone (Nov 4, 2003)

Oniedas were the first bows i hunted with,,,just too long axle to axle..

Man if this was just 36 A-A you would have my money...


Larry


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

I think it is only 38 that is the same length as the MQ1 that ain't bad for the design. And as for the can you say oneida well it is kind of like the six million dollar man version better stronger faster LOL. At least my MR 95 sure is. These bows have some roots in the oneida line for sure but they are vast improvements on the overall concept.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

6 million dollar man...i will remember that one..i like it..

this bow doesnt have cams...the oneida line up does..this bow is night and day different in design over the firebrand....so i guess i can say Phoenix... 
by monster bows....


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

Doc Holliday said:


> I really like the idea of being camless with letoff. Sounds like the perfect bow to me. :beer:


Actually, the 2 recurve looking pieces act as large cams to compress the short straight limbs. They effectively pay out the string and take op the cables -- exactly the way a 2-cam bow does. This is very similar to a 3-track dual cam in function. Instead of smaller cams fully rotating, you have very large rocker cams.

Were they able to finally make one of these things quiet?


----------



## TTUArcher (Sep 30, 2002)

How reasonable of a price are you talking?

And will we be able to order direct from yall?

PM me if you want.


----------



## Tejas Raz (Jan 24, 2003)

RobVos said:


> Actually, the 2 recurve looking pieces act as large cams to compress the short straight limbs. They effectively pay out the string and take op the cables -- exactly the way a 2-cam bow does. This is very similar to a 3-track dual cam in function. Instead of smaller cams fully rotating, you have very large rocker cams.
> 
> Were they able to finally make one of these things quiet?


I can answer that one... The Firebrand camless bows were very quiet. Knowing how these guys work, and how they can improve on the design like I've seen them do, I can practically guarantee that the Pheonix will be very quiet!

The lever limb action depends on the ratio that the pivot plays on the outer limb. As you pull back and it bends over, a mechanical advantage is applied and at one point it becomes much easier to pull back.... just like a round cam in practical terms. 

Now how you work the letoff is by limiting how far back those limbs rotate by using two set screws under the end of the pivot. This is why you can get such a wide range of letoff. You set it where YOU want it, be it 50% or 95%. You can actually go to 100%, but think about that... that means that your 60 pound bow has now released ALL of it's energy and it will no longer pull back to brace height! That's why they say 95% is the "practical" letoff limit.

Maybe this will help some of you visuallize these "different" bows. But the design really works well. It just needed someone to make it work to it's full potential.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Yeah Mikie they are already using my "Here there be Monsters line on the site I told them I should be put on staff so I can charge up the advertising end of things. We all know they got someone to pose with the bows and sorry it ain't you LOL. Most of these type bows can be quite now days. The MR 95's which are stealth like designs carry huge speed and letoff with far more agressive cams than the black eagle carries but with the use of limb savers and a few other tricks that have been worked out they can be made nice and quiet. There are plenty of photos of the MR 95's and others on their site they are making improvements on all sorts of aspects of those as well. There really is no one bow for everyone but these guys are sure opening up some new options that you won't see just anywhere. Of course the hype is so early in the process right now I bet the wait times will be longer than Hoyt when they start taking orders for it this year.:wink:


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

What is the included string angle at full draw on this bow?


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*zach*

here is a pic that might give you a idea of string angle...this is a tiger striped discovery riser conversion..but it will get you a idea till i can get you the exact answer..


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*lets try again...oooooops*

zach2


----------



## Rathbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

Mikie Day said:


> mark, it is wilderness...their new name under new ownership is 4 seasons


Gotcha. Thanks Mikie...don't know exactly the plans yet for tonight, but there's a good chance I'll be stopping on over!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

hope to see ya up there

Mikie


----------



## ChappyBoss (Nov 10, 2005)

Wow,
This is a really nice looking bow, the high let off, smoothness and speed of the Oneidas. But without the cables (that is a huge step forwards). Nice riser too.
Congrats to All at Monster Bows- I think you guys could be VERY busy soon.
I will be waiting to see what the productions bows look like and cost.
Excellent work Guys-
Regards Chappy


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*pic*

custom grip and paint on one of the first prototypes


----------



## jacktalkthai (Nov 8, 2005)

Newbie here. How do you put that thing in a press to change strings or cables?


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

I will let others explain in more detail but I can tell you there is no need for a bow press to do anything on any of these type of bows. Another reason I like em.


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Looking good, guys!*

Nice looking bow. I hope you have lots of luck with it. As far as the guys asking the difference between these and the Firebrand bows, well...

I took Firebrand up on their 10 day trial offer, and shot the Discovery a lot during the week that I had it. Those bows are pretty quiet, but also quite slow because they have more friction than any other bow I have every tried. When you draw, you hardly notice letoff at all until you let up off the string, then hysteresis (lots of it) gives you the sense of letoff. I actually measured (on a crankboard) 15# of difference between peak draw in the draw mode compared to let down. I suggested to Trevor (when I called to confirm the return of the bow) that they try shoot through cabling to get rid of that friction. Also, the Phoenix riser looks much better made. I guess my only question would be "Is there any issue with cable contact with the forearm?"


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

cable contact with the forarm is not a problem *but like with any bow you need to have proper form and a draw that is not too long...however tonight i was doing a demo at a local shop in ann arbor and i pushed my sleeve of my coat into the cables just enough to touch it..BULLSEYE.....the shoot thru cable system doesnt move alot so as long as your not resting a ton a weight on it your fine...but if you have good form and your arm is slightly bent you will not have any concerns

Mikie


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*speed test*

tonight we did a speed test at 4 season archery

318g arrow
57lb
92% letoff
8 1/2 in brace
28.5 in draw
267fps

not too bad..and still very quiet

Mikie


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

Mikie:

what "CAMO" will be offered ???


camless/ sounds sweet


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

when we release the price it will include all mothwing camo...

but because we are a custom builder and each bow is built at the customer request and specs....we can dip it anywhere and in anything...but the price could change depending on what the additional charges might be...we are also offering anodizing.

the moth wing part has already been worked out...everything else is a upon request price quote..

thanks
Mikie


----------



## Vince Black (Jan 30, 2003)

and  Mikie my sister-in-law was there and got to shoot it and I did'nt, she called me to tell and rub it in, she was very impressed at how quite and fast it was, you got her wanting to look at "faster" bows. Floyd "Rasher"


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*haaaahaaa*

when she introduced her self to me...i just knew i had to get her to rub it in on ya...sorry buddy...

i just wish we could have shorten it up for her and lowered the poundage..but mike helped her pull it back and when she was in the letoff and valley she was loven it...

let me know when you might beup there and we can hook up..

when we get back from the deer and turkey expo we will be having a larger get together at 4 seasons with a after hours launch..with pizza and soda...and we will have 3 bows to pass around..

sorry you missed it...lol

mikie


----------



## DOER (Dec 19, 2005)

*Mon*

For the little time I have been a member of Archery Talk I have always seen Mikie Day associated with Onida.Is this a subsidiary of Onida? The bow looks like one and as far as I can tell there is no difference between the two, and the speed posted is not great.Onida builds solid bows ,so do we need look a likes.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Doer...maybe you should take a closer look...MB is not associated with CPO at all...I have for along time been a die hard oneida shooter( i still am)..i still own a few..however there are other things out there to try...does this bow look like a oneida??? sort of....but if you take a look you can see that the phoneix and any oneida are not alike at all...the oneidas have cams..a timing system running up thur the grip...steel cables...and are over 43 inches long and over 4lbs naked.

the phoneix is none of that..more simple...and as for the speeds...i dont know what you are comparing them to...the bow is about as fast as black eagle and it is very quiet also..(and with a 8 1/2 in brace) compare that with the 6 5/8 on a black eagle (the speeds are close...the BE is ibo at305 the phoneix is ibo at 300fps)...and the phoneix is based on 92%+ let off...taken all these factors into acount and the phoneix is without a doubt a performer.

and for your coment on look alikes and do we need them..hmmmm why dont you ask half the archery world..most wheelie bows look the same anymore..and why...because they lience out eachother parts , designs etc. doesnt make them all " cookie cutter bows" each has its own flavor...

and yes oneida does make a solid bow..and their service and employees are top shelf ...

mikie


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

Mikie :


Please, show a Monster Bows Phoenix "PIC" in mothwing camo 



thanks again...
d'x


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Hey Mikie. I missed the 4 seasons thing. You gonna be anywhere else so that I might get to see one?


----------



## Vince Black (Jan 30, 2003)

Let me know about the launch I'll do my best to be there, next time I'm going to be up there I'll let you know.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

my bow is being dipped in moth wing and as soon as we get it back i will post it.

kelly...how the heck have you been...??? we will be setting up another run at 4 season once the dust settles..i will post the date and time...I will be springing for some pizza...have people come in shoot the bow and ask questions...4 season just has such a nice atmosphere and we work well together and the size of there shop can handle the amount of people i hope show up.

Rasher: i will let you know...but also there is the deer and turkey expo..our bows will be there , if you can make it we can take ya down to a shooting booth and let you have at it...

Mikie


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*here is my LFM in moth wing woodlimbed mimicery*

we also have a few bows dipped in their snow camo..

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/mikieday/MikiesLFM.jpg


----------



## Vince Black (Jan 30, 2003)

When and where is the expo.


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Doug

How are ya Buddy!!! Have not talked in a long time. My number is still the same. Call me and we will talk about the new bow and things.

To a few people that look at our new bow the first thing I hear is it's an Oneida. But does that mean when you see a solo cam we all say it's a Mathews, if we see Cam and Half its a Darton or if we see split limbs it's an Alpine.

It is a complement to have the mix up in identification because it is a true showing of the innovation from great leaders in the industry. At the same time there are a wealth of modifications that have been made to the products these companies have brought to market by smaller companies that add to the choices you the user see at the shops.

So, do we need another lever action cam or no-cam Bow?

There is no looking back NOW!!!!!!!

We hope to get more test bows out so more can try our product and then they will know the difference.

Bob


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Doug

It will be good to talk again.

I am also going to add to what has been said that Monster Bows is not just looking at the lever action bow market. Mike, Mikie and I also have some truely innovative system's for cams and limbs which will we think send some SHOCK waves into the archery world and will become new standards to guide and create new innovation by those smaller companies again.

Keep an eye out.............................Here There be Monster's.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Bob...where did you find the time to post???? back to the string jig with you...

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..

lol

i have more orders by the way......

Mikie


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*here is winter mimicery*

pic
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/mikieday/WinterMimicry.jpg


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

*????!!!!!??????*

I am not ready to give up my PSE bows....but I have to say that the full outboard limb with no side torque on the cables and no "sliding" blocks are a huge improvement and the equal loads, side to side, with the way the "cables" are harnessed should reduce the twisting of those hinges that was so common woth the Oneida designs (at least the old ones)........
This is a FAR better design than before......good luck, and post Retail prices so we can all ponder!!!!!!


----------



## DOER (Dec 19, 2005)

*I stand corrected*

Mikie Day,I see your point, they do favor an Onida but looks different.Perhaps you missed my question ,are they a subsidiary on Onida?


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

Mikie :

Mothwing camo. looks great 

thanks for PICS


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Monster Bows has nothing to do with Oneida. Two totally separate companies. We have had a relationship with them for many years and consider them to be friends but there is nothing linking the companies. We do use their ESC carbon outboard limb because it's the best limb for our application.


----------



## nshunter (Oct 10, 2004)

winter mimicry looks nice Mikie


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

thanks kevin 

Mikie


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Tony, give me a call when you get a chance.

I need to talk to you about the show 

Mikie


----------



## Deer Stabber (Dec 24, 2003)

That is a good looking Bow!


----------



## v8esprit (Oct 5, 2005)

Mike,

If you wont tell us the cost, when do you figure you'll be able to disclose it?

-Lox


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

price is going to be $625.00

Mikie


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

_ABOUT_ $625, Mikie. LOL Still finalizing a few things but that should be the price.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*I hate to post this*

wow, were are geared up and ready for the show but due to a situation which is out of our control we will not be at the lansing deer and turkey expo..(well, we will be but our bow will not) we received a call from our custom film dipper that they were so back logged that they couldnt get our risers done and back to us in time to set up at the 4 seasons booth in Lansing..better to take one on the chin then to rush and not get the 110% that they provide...so it is very disapointing to post this...but when the bows show up and we put them together we will post alot of pics ..

and dont forget we will be having a get together at 4 seasons in the very near future..

Sorry for those of you looking forward to seeing and shooting the bow...but if your local the wait wont be long..

Sincerely
Mike Day


----------



## kyhunter (Sep 18, 2004)

*phoenix*

When you make one about 35" you can go ahead and take my order!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

i will let you know...

a longer one is in the works


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

nshunter said:


> winter mimicry looks nice Mikie



Hey Mikie :

Mothwing camo... (blends with everything) 

I cant wait to see your Phoenix/ in MOTHWING camo:
please, post some "PICS" 

thanks again,
d'x


----------



## SADBowhunter (May 23, 2005)

*Friends with Firebrand Please help*



huntinghippie said:


> And for the record, this is not an Oneida or FBT bow. While it may have outboard limbs and share a few components (for now), we are not affiliated with them at all. We are friends with them and have dealt with them all for a long time but this is totally separate.


I know this is not your problem, but could you please help me, as you are friends with FBT could you assist me with my plight. My new firebrand bow was sent back with two broken bottom power limbs, they said that it would be fixed and sent to me. This is on their web site. They have my money and my bow! Even if you can get the intensity bow from them and post it to me so I can fix it, it would be a big help. As you well know FBT are not communicating with me in any form. So far I have absolutely nothing.
Regards Peter Phipps. You can PM me if you like. Thanks


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

FBT is no more. They've been out of business for a little while. MBI and FBT have no connections whatsoever.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

sadbowhunter: i have read your story before and i feel bad for how the loomis klan at firebrand did you very wrong..Like doc stated we never have had anything to do with FBT..

if you come over to the monster bow site and register on the home page and also on the forums page we have a firebrand section with lots of people that may be able to help you

good luck
Mikie


----------



## Rathbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

I stopped by the booth on Sunday, and talked to Allen - said you guys were there on Saturday. Dad and I walked the show for a couple of hours - wasn't too impressed this year - doesn't seem like there are as many booths and some of the main groups that were typically there were gone. Did have a nice chat with the 4 seasons guys, though. 

Might have to set up a weekly shooting night there.

How did you guys like being set up next to the flute dude? Woulda driven me nuts in five minutes...talked to the guy behind you and he was about ready to kill the guy. :tongue:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

mark we didnt get up there sat. till about 2pm..and we didnt go sunday...but i agree the show is getting smaller..and smaller...


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*Here is a pic of bowbob:*

one of the designers / owners of monster bows...first 3d shoot of the year in Canada..


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*early build....*

this is a early build...


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*pic*

fast flight cam


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Don't you go showing off that fast flight system unless you have enough for everyone:wink: 
Please have my set ready by the time I get home and let me know where to send the monster for the fast flight upgrade. I promise I will test it and keep it between us.:zip:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

get with hippie, he is doing a limited run...he can get you all the info on price and the time frame.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Sent him an email on the monster site. I have wanted to do this ever since I saw that photo over on the site. It should be a nice upgrade for the MR95 for sure.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

we have lined up a few people already...it is going to be popular...


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks Larry


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

*Mike, that was what I was waiting to hear....*



Mikie Day said:


> i will let you know...
> 
> a longer one is in the works




Like maybe 46" tip-to-tip for a die-hard finger-shooter?

Even 48"-50" would be fine!

When those limbs tilt back, they have such a steep string-angle at full draw compared to a standard compound (especially at my 30.5" draw)....

I've heard guys say "they have no finger pinch at all.....I just drop my top finger and hold with two below the arrow"...

Yeah, right! If they had no finger-pinch, it wouldn't be necessary to "drop your top finger" in the first place! :embara: :embara:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

we are working up the Phoenix XL....it should follow the release of the Phoenix (soon, very soon)

Mikie


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*new pic*

winter mimicery by moth wing.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*pic 2*

here is another..trying to make it bigger..


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*here is a pic of my Phoenix*

mothwing woodlimb camo


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/mikieday/phoenix2.jpg

set the bow up with a pollington red dot and within 15min of shooting it my buddy tubed (MY Arrows) lol, awesome job......

300g arrow
28.5 draw
92+ % letoff
4 bats on the string and elimbanators on the outbords
50lbs draw
255fps

520g arrow : 190fps

Mikie


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

i forgot to mention that the brace height is over 8 1/2 inches..


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey Mikie, any chances on releasing it in a brown(or bronze) riser with black limbs, similar to the merlin's or hoyt safari's color scheme?


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

You just described my dream version of this bow and yes, it's in the works. LOL

BTW... We have hit 70# with it now, for those that want to have the higher poundages.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Hit 70 with her eh...this could get interesting.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

we set my bow up at 56lbs

8 3/4 BH
90ish letoff
308g arrow
265fps


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Let's see what it does at 61lbs.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

at 60lbs it shot 270ish


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Mikie Day said:


> at 60lbs it shot 270ish


with a 28" draw?


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

28.5 draw

8 3/4 bh
90% letoff


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*monster bow video posted.*

on the monster web site we have posted 3 small video clips of the bow being shot...

check it out...

www.monsterbows.com

posted in the fourms section (general )


----------



## Spreggy (May 29, 2005)

Excellent stuff! I'm counting the days.  The last one is great!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

that was a funny clip...


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*here is the link to the monster movies...*

http://www.monsterbows.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=988


enjoy


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Don't be shy about posting where ya'll are gonne be now Mikie. I'd still like to see one but don't know where to find yuo other than bumping into you at Adam's.:wink:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

kelly, it has been along time .....

good to see you around...you just let me know when your around and you can shoot mine

mikie


----------



## 61695 (Sep 15, 2005)

I may be a voice in the wilderness here but i'd like to see this rigged with about 1" less BH. Bought my first SE-600C for the speed.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

i agree...i like a bit shorter BH..and it can be done...these are custom built to spec...so shorting up the BH is not a problem...we have not done one yet, but as we get closer we will have a shorter bh...you are not the only one that has requested that ...

thanks for the imput 

Mikie


----------



## 61695 (Sep 15, 2005)

Mikie Day said:


> i agree...i like a bit shorter BH..and it can be done...these are custom built to spec...so shorting up the BH is not a problem...we have not done one yet, but as we get closer we will have a shorter bh...you are not the only one that has requested that ...
> 
> thanks for the imput
> 
> Mikie


PM me when you get one ready. Would like to know how well it works.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

no problem.

Mike


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Phoenix XL...*



Mikie Day said:


> we are working up the Phoenix XL....it should follow the release of the Phoenix (soon, very soon)
> 
> Mikie



Mikie, do you have a "firm" target date for the longer version of the Phoenix? Does "soon, very soon" mean something like June or July???

Inquiring Minds Want to Know...

thenson


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

you will have to get with mike on that one....

Mikie


----------



## 61695 (Sep 15, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Mikie,
Well I am totally lost  

It is great to see the new bow. But I am getting confused.
With all the new bow hype, was the actual monster lost in all this?
If I was to want a monster will I have to be finding one off of the old forums to get one, or are the packages still available for build through you and franken...? :sad: :embara:


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Last I heard they were no longer putting together the MR95's. I also feel that is quite a loss. I have one of them and it is a great bow.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

shark, we are just working on the phoenix for now...

but never say never is my moto...lol

Scott Black is selling a ESC stealth that hippie did...very nice


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

good luck shark


----------



## Recurve707 (Aug 4, 2005)

*good luck*

A recurve on steroids....I like it. Good luck Mikie.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

that is a good description...


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*we have shirts....*














these turned out nice...this is our new logo.


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

Mikie Day said:


> i will let you know...
> 
> a longer one is in the works



Any idea on the ata?


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

doc, get with mike on that one...


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*pic*


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Mikie . . . tell Hippi that he should stick to building bows and have Mrs. Hippi do the modelling.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

lol,


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*here is Jen w/her monster bow*


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Much better! LOL!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

see that little monster to the left...that is son of hippie...up and coming that is for sure...


----------



## 61695 (Sep 15, 2005)

When do we get to see the xl version of the monster?


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

not sure on the XL time frame...sorry


----------



## 61695 (Sep 15, 2005)

Still watching your progress. :wave: :rock-on:


----------



## sludge (Jun 19, 2004)

So what is the latest on the Phoenix? When will it be available, or is it already?


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

everything is in place ... we are finishing up details on our outbord and we will be rolling shortly

Mikie


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm liking what I'm seeing Mikie. :thumb:


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Looks exactly like the Oneida Discovery!

Cool bow


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

thanks Sage.....

Techy..i can see where someone *and they have* can say it looks like a oneida or a discovery but when you look at it up close you will see it doesnt share any design charteristics of that bow...the riser is machined..the bow has a shoot thru cable system..no split limb and is way more user friendly and quality constructed then the oneida or firebrand versions of the discovery/intensity/colorado...

Thanks for checken it out...we have serveral bows camed and non camed that will be crawling out soon...


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Yup this one is only 38 inches between the axels also. Has a massive brace height and the shoot through cables made of fast flight or 8125 like found on the Martin systems make this bow just night and day better. I have saw a photo of the draw force curve and you wouldn't believe it. All that and being a lefty I have not even got to shoot one.:sad:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

we will be building leftys too....


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Man did I say axels I meant tip to tip. That makes it shorter than the several bows out there. axel to axel what is wrong with me LOL. I know you will have lefty models. Speaking of lefty models if you need someone to model a lefty for you I will get you my shipping information. I will send back a review and full photo shoot :wink:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Sinister, its monday.....lol

here is the draw force curve we did on my bow...62lbs..


----------



## muskrat (Jun 3, 2003)

Very cool - if you need some press releases written, let me know... :wink:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

I will keep that in mind....


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*pic*










this is my bow


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

MrSinister said:


> Yup this one is only 38 inches between the axels also. Has a massive brace height and the shoot through cables made of fast flight or 8125 like found on the Martin systems make this bow just night and day better. I have saw a photo of the draw force curve and you wouldn't believe it. All that and being a lefty I have not even got to shoot one.:sad:



Even at 38" tip-to-tip, with the way the outboards tilt way back and down, the string-angle at full draw is more like a 31" standard compound.....

This is no big deal for a release-shooter, but if the XL model is anything less than around 46" tip-to-tip, NO WAY will it provide a clean, no-pinch release for a finger-shooter like me at my 30.5" DL.....:sad: 

BUMMER! The bow looks quite interesting....


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

when the XL comes out it will be exactly what your looking for Texas Guy


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

we have some guys that have been shooting them w/fingers...they are droping a finger when at full draw...(i am not a finger shooter , but I understand what your saying) the XL wont have the string angle

Mikie


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

Mikie Day said:


> when the XL comes out it will be exactly what your looking for Texas Guy



Well, then.....I await that day with great anticipation! :wink:


----------



## 61695 (Sep 15, 2005)

Everybody who hasn't already should join th Monster bows board. More of this madness.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*monster*

could you post a closer picture of the area behind the bow - so we can view the shot through system- and also post a picture close-up of where the cables cross. 

thanks


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

all those types of pics are on the monster site..

Mikie


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*pic*

I didnt see pics to the degree Im asking- anyway to post here or provide specific links to the pics.

thanks


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

check the image gallery / camo


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*bow*

I C= looks as though the cables rub- hard to tell by the pics- not jumping to any conclusion but just a statement from a longetivity aspect- premature wear is a scary thing on all bows


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

What are you wanting to see? A close up picture of the cables crossing is just going to show the cables in a "X" pattern really. Are you looking to see if there's any cable wear or any issues from them rubbing? There isn't. We have bows with thousands of shots on them with no signs of any wear at all in this area. There's actually very little motion between the cables. It doesn't function like a solo cam or 2 cam does with larger amounts of cable travel. There are plenty of side shots of the bows, even shots from above or below or angled, on our website. 

As for the shoot-thru pic, after looking through all the pics, I guess there isn't one that specifically shows that. I will see if I can get a pic up on our site of that. I can tell you that there is a little over 1 3/4" between the cables and the string runs dead-center between them, as does the centerline of the riser. This is more than enough room for any type of fletching without contact.

As for sight picture, I use a Sword Apex 3rd Plane with the large aperature/housing and I have no problem seeing the whole sight without any interference of the cabling.

Does this answer what you are looking for? Otherwise, you'll have to more specific on what you really want to know. I'll be happy to provide the info if I can. You are also welcome to visit and ask these questions and more on our discussion forum as well. There's already tons of info there on the bow obviously.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

believe me when i say this..they do not rub hard...my bow has well over 1000 shots and zero signs of use on the serving and materials...ZERO...

Mikie


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*bow*

I was interested inthe sight picture- and you answered that question well- from Mikes statement the cables do rub, not hard though..LOL-I understand the concept of movement as my background with the configuration your using- I wanted to get a perspective in relationship to the planes these strings are running- the only way to see that is from a rear perspective... thats all.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

They don't rub any harder than a Martin set up with the shoot through system. You're distributing the power of the bow over 4 cables as compared to two with a wheelie bow...this will add much more to the longevity of the strings and cables. Very very very durable. The straight line center shot is a great feature. That string runs right down the middle of the grip and the riser. You set the rest up for perfect center shot...if you can't tune that, then you know for certain it's a spine issue and it's time to start playing with point weight. 

The bow is very very very fun to shoot, but it's no toy. It's built to last and built to work in the roughest, toughest, harshest conditions a person is able to physically put it through.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*bow*

Doc- you da man- thanks for the update on the bow- but that doesnt answer my question= if someone can post a pic from that angle it would be appreciated.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Doc, i see the captain pose...lol


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

if anyone is interested in a shirt let me know...we ordered a bunch of them in all sizes...

Mikie


----------



## Vince Black (Jan 30, 2003)

I am, $$$$ ???????, what colors will they be, just black like the ones at your cabin, I might be up for a 3X. Rasher


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

3x...we only have black right now...they are 15.00 ea and if you want it shipped it is 3.00..more

fruit of the loom beefy T material/pre shrunk...they are nice and comfeeee..


if you wanted one i plan on being up at the shoot this weekend at adams...maybe we could hook up...just let me know

thanks
Mikie


----------



## Vince Black (Jan 30, 2003)

I going to be there, just not sure when right now, not for the shoot but for the side walk sale. Need arrows(left 4 arrows in the woods at Marion) and trying to get that red dot sighted in. I let you know date/time as soon as I can my s-n-law wants to go, so I kinda got to coordinate with her, she wants to sell her Parker bow. Thanks Mikie----Floyd.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

just let me know.

thanks
mikie


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

we are going to have a raffle for one of our bows...more details to follow

one detail is : you will be able to choose between a camo version..or our target color (mirror orange powder coat with polished hardware and black limbs)

more details to soon...

check out www.monsterbows.com::)


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

try this link

www.monsterbows.com


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Cost?*

So, is it possible to find out what the Phoenix costs without filling out an order form?


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

> we will be building leftys too....


When are you going to be bringing one of these up north with you????????

You know, when you go for a jerky run at the Dublin Store


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Phoenix will be $675.00 includes all the damping (string bats / e-limb-anators)
___________________

Hemlock....send me a PM on who you are and on my next run to the cabin we can hook up

Mikie


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

olehemlock said:


> When are you going to be bringing one of these up north with you????????
> 
> You know, when you go for a jerky run at the Dublin Store


I'm his supplier now. I make the jerky runs and send it down. Ya hear that Mikie? Just say when. Also...my outboards are on the way...so you know what you'll be getting here soon right?


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

you are the connection doc...

lol



"the legal fun goveners have kaboshed the raffle idea for now"

long story...ahhhhh

Mikie


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

*Pheonix Review*

Here's a link to a review of the Pheonix:

http://www.monsterbows.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1287

Enjoy. The speed is impressive that's fo sho.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

thanks doc for posting this.

Mikie


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*target color*


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow... Mikie, would you have a good clear picture of the Winter Mimicry Phoenix?

thanks for the picture
thenson


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

not a phoenix but one we dipped....


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## viol8tr (Nov 8, 2004)

nice


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*winter pic*

moth wing snow pattern


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

I wish we could have included you in the bow evaluation that will be posted soon here on AT (www.archerytalk.com/archerytechevaluations). It looks like you make a very nice bow. Maybe we can get you on board for next year ...

Anthony


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Definitely keep us in mind.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

Mikie or Hippie,

As a commited finger-shooter of 27 years, I am still waiting in breathless anticipation of a "Phoenix II" of at least 44" or longer a-t-a.....

PLEASE tell me Monsterbows won't forget about us finger-guys! :sad: 

TG


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

look for just that early 2007

Mikie


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*bow*

yes- Id like to see one of your bows on our next test as well.

Jon


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

Mikie Day said:


> look for just that early 2007
> 
> Mikie



Now we're talkin'!! :wink: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## lilblknight (Jan 23, 2006)

*great work*

keep it up mikie, you guys at monster bows are doing a great job. :wink:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*pic/test pattern/test dipper*

this was a test on a new dipper...they did a fantastic job. looking forward to using them for several patterns

(this pattern has no price/availability yet)


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

thanks lilblklite


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey Mikie...I'm going to be visiting Hippie tomorrow afternoon then up to Livingston for a little get together. 

Would you like me to leave a little northern carepackage for you with Hippie? You know what I'm talkin' 'bout...just let me know the flava:teeth:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

doc, you da man...maple turkey ...

I owe ya, I will pic up the beer on my next adventure to the great white north.

Mikie


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Mikie, that Predator camo is awesome. It's about time someone did that.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Just as soon as that "finger friendly" model with the predator camo hits, you will have one, for sure, order. Hot stuff there Mikie


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

rogbo said:


> Just as soon as that "finger friendly" model with the predator camo hits, you will have one, for sure, order. Hot stuff there Mikie




Agreed! That predator camo in post #196 is DA BOMB! :mg: 

Put that on a 44" or better ATA and I'm SOLD!  :darkbeer:


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

*Sorry if I missed it somewhere.....*

.....but what is the LOWEST let-off the Phoenix can be adjusted to?? :smile:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

you can get letoff down near zero....snap shooters friend.:angel:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Mikie I picked up the package...I'll make the drop off tomorrow.:spy:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

doc you are my hero...:darkbeer:


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

how much r these bows they look real neat and cool


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

I believe the price is $675.00.

FF


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks man


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*completed camo project*

pic


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

Mike, can you post another Pic. of the bow in Predator?


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

this is the only one i have down loadable from my photobucket...:thumbs_up 

did you go to our site?

Mikie


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh ya, I have been there.:wink: Thanks


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

:tongue: 

ok mikie

promise us one thing........do not get rid of that predator camo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and I mean that exact color scheme, if I like the new longer model you have coming out later this year, I am going to want it in this exact same color, promise me that ok :wink:


----------



## nshunter (Oct 10, 2004)

Since I just received the Predator Phoenix I'll post some pics from the web site, I'll have a few more pics when I get my scope/rest etc on it.




























The pictures really don't do it justice, I just received the bow today and lets just say Momma's sleeping on the couch tonight..


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

nshunter said:


> Since I just received the Predator Phoenix I'll post some pics from the web site, I'll have a few more pics when I get my scope/rest etc on it.
> 
> The pictures really don't do it justice, I just received the bow today and lets just say Momma's sleeping on the couch tonight..


Nice, what are your initial impressions, fit and finish? What kind of warranty?


----------



## Sky Warrior (Dec 12, 2004)

*Trying to order one!*

I placed an order online for one on Sunday after the game. Called and left a message, Monday. Sent an email Tuesday and one tonight. I'm the one with a 24.5" AMO draw and 38 lbs peak weight. 

Are you guys still having snow problems in Michigan? I should be in my office tomorrow afternoon.

Looking forward to confirming my order. 

Thanks

Bryan


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

bryan, i sent you a email

your order is processed...i am waiting on a thumbs up per your specs and finish request...i should hear back shortly..and i will get with you to verify. 

thanks
mikie


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

So, according to the 95% letoff, if the bow with accessories weighs 5lbs, a Phoenix set at 70lbs will stay full draw if the shooter draws it and hangs it upside down.

Can you custom a 33" ata bow? Need a short one for stalking thick brush country and tight tree-stand locations.


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

x-shocker,
While it has been done before, we certainly don't recommend doing it. It can be very dangerous business letting go of a bow at full draw.  

We have a couple of prototypes that would fit you bill of 33" ata but they won't be in production until late this year. More likely a 2008 model bow.


Sky warrior,
We did get the order and the email. You should have your answers very soon. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Dec 12, 2004)

I had a good talk with Mike from Monster Bows today. I guess I just needed to be a little more relaxed. Anyway I'm looking forward to having a new Phoenix heading south to Alabama!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

it was awesome talking with you and i look forward to some info on your shooting...mike is still working on your specs..draw and color...lol, it isnt a everyday order ...we will be in touch soon

thanks for thinking of us for this

mikie


----------



## nshunter (Oct 10, 2004)

Predator Camo Phoenix
A few more pics with my accesories on.


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

Huntinghippie,

I will be waiting for it.

I was just joking about hanging it upside down.


----------

